# Offshore Venice, La



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

A friend and I are looking for an experienced captian out of Venice who specializes in trageting Tuna. Any suggestions???


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

http://fishvenice.com

tight lines & fair winds
jb


----------



## Cliff Holubec (Jan 22, 2006)

Captain Eddie Berger. Vest there is!


----------



## crewchief 46's (Jun 18, 2013)

x2 on Capt. Eddie if there fish he will put you on them.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

eddie is good but so is hunter calidero paradise adventures just depends on what kind of boat you wanna fish out of i like hunters cat very dry very sooth ride lots of room eddies contender isnt bad either a bit faster they both can raise tuna


----------

